# Domino’s employee kills robber, residents react



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 27, 2021)

BOLIVAR, Tenn. – A Bolivar Domino’s was closed Thursday, hours after police say an armed robber was shot and killed by a store employee.

Bolivar Police said two men tried to hold up the restaurant on South Porter Street just before midnight.

They said one of the robbers came through the back door of the business and pointed a gun at the employees and one of the employees pulled out his own gun and opened fire.

*Suspect killed in Domino’s Pizza robbery attempt*



28-year-old Jahquille Kodarius Dubose was pronounced dead on the scene. The other robber was seen running from the scene.

Some of those in Bolivar who heard about the shooting said they were finding it hard to sympathize with the robber who was killed.

“I’m sad he was robbing them. He knew what was coming. Just my opinion,” said a resident.









						Domino’s employee kills robber, residents react
					

BOLIVAR, Tenn. – A Bolivar Domino’s was closed Thursday, hours after police say an armed robber was shot and killed by a store employee. Bolivar Police said two men tried to hold up the…




					www.wreg.com
				




I don't know if I would've shot the robber.

First off, it's two gunmen against you. That's not good odds.

-- and --

The other robber was also armed and was covering the other employees. What if you shot the one gunman and the other gunman decided to start shooting the employees?

I would've just given them the money, thinking that would've saved the lives of my fellow employees.

How about you?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Dec 27, 2021)

Shame he only shot one of them.


----------



## shoshi (Dec 27, 2021)

In that situation you may not think for more than a moment. I think he used his gun out of instinct because his life was in danger.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 27, 2021)

Play stupid hooligan criminal games, win stupid hooligan criminal prizes.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 27, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> BOLIVAR, Tenn. – A Bolivar Domino’s was closed Thursday, hours after police say an armed robber was shot and killed by a store employee.
> 
> Bolivar Police said two men tried to hold up the restaurant on South Porter Street just before midnight.
> 
> ...


Calling him a "robber" is a bit inappropriate.

How about, "life threatener" or "aspiring murderer"...?

ALL armed robbers should also be called what they are: aspiring murderers. They are telling those people they WILL be murdered, if they do not do exactly what the assailant says. 

And those people are correct to assume they will be murdered anyway. In those moments, the assailant is NOT an "armed robber" only. He is an aspiring murderer and should be treated as such.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 27, 2021)

Sad but the would be ex-robber should not of such a stupid decision. I can't say I feel bad for him, his family will suffer from his bad choices and I am sure the man who shot the would be ex-robber will have issues and the workers will have PTSD for a long time to come. Hopefully the partner in crime will learn his lesson however I doubt it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 27, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> BOLIVAR, Tenn. – A Bolivar Domino’s was closed Thursday, hours after police say an armed robber was shot and killed by a store employee.
> 
> Bolivar Police said two men tried to hold up the restaurant on South Porter Street just before midnight.
> 
> ...


What if they planned on taking out all the witnesses?   
After the fact armchair quarterbacking is kinda frivolous especially in a situation like this, none of us know what the crooks were thinking.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 27, 2021)

Ringel05 said:


> What if they planned on taking out all the witnesses?
> After the fact armchair quarterbacking is kinda frivolous especially in a situation like this, none of us know what the crooks were thinking.



Well, you might find yourself in a similar situation one day. It never hurts to prepare.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 27, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> How about you?


Armed robber = credible threat = reasonable fear.
As you have -no idea- what these guys plan to do, the best bet is to defend yourself as soon as you possibly can.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 27, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Well, you might find yourself in a similar situation one day. It never hurts to prepare.


Who says I'm not prepared but of course being "prepared" doesn't necessitate one course of action or another as each scenario will most likely require a different split second decision.


----------



## marvin martian (Dec 27, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> BOLIVAR, Tenn. – A Bolivar Domino’s was closed Thursday, hours after police say an armed robber was shot and killed by a store employee.
> 
> Bolivar Police said two men tried to hold up the restaurant on South Porter Street just before midnight.
> 
> ...



Why do you think they wouldn't have shot you anyway?


----------



## Peace (Dec 27, 2021)

shoshi said:


> In that situation you may not think for more than a moment. I think he used his gun out of instinct because his life was in danger.


I have to agree with you on that one…


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Dec 27, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Calling him a "robber" is a bit inappropriate.
> 
> How about, "life threatener" or "aspiring murderer"...?
> 
> ...


/---/ How about Undocumented Customer?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 27, 2021)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /---/ How about Undocumented Customer?


I imagine that comparison makes good sense, to a person who is as terrified of a scary, random brown person 1000 miles away as they are of a gun in their face. I will leave you to it.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 27, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> BOLIVAR, Tenn. – A Bolivar Domino’s was closed Thursday, hours after police say an armed robber was shot and killed by a store employee.
> 
> Bolivar Police said two men tried to hold up the restaurant on South Porter Street just before midnight.
> 
> ...




My policy would be give them the money...but growing up in Illinois I remember the Browns Chicken massacre, where they robbed the store, marched the employees into a cooler and murdered all of them.....

7 Employees murdered......






						Brown's Chicken massacre - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




So...give them the money, if they order you to go somewhere else, then you need to use a gun increases....


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 27, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Calling him a "robber" is a bit inappropriate.
> 
> How about, "life threatener" or "aspiring murderer"...?
> 
> ...




Wait....are you actually Fort Fun Indiana?   You are making way to much sense today....

As to your point...






						Brown's Chicken massacre - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 27, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> Armed robber = credible threat = reasonable fear.
> As you have -no idea- what these guys plan to do, the best bet is to defend yourself as soon as you possibly can.



Yep....
7 people murdered after fully complying with the robbers...






						Brown's Chicken massacre - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Missourian (Dec 27, 2021)

*‘Be polite, be professional, but have a plan to kill everybody you meet.’









						9 unforgettable quotes by James Mattis
					

A sampling of Mattis’ most memorable quotes.




					www.politico.com
				



*


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Dec 27, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> BOLIVAR, Tenn. – A Bolivar Domino’s was closed Thursday, hours after police say an armed robber was shot and killed by a store employee.
> 
> Bolivar Police said two men tried to hold up the restaurant on South Porter Street just before midnight.
> 
> ...


Me?  If I saw a chance to light'em up, I'm going switch hot.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 27, 2021)

Missourian said:


> *‘Be polite, be professional, but have a plan to kill everybody you meet.’
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At best, if reluctantly said, that's sociopathic. If said with love, it's psychopathic.


----------



## braalian (Dec 27, 2021)

Every situation is different. There’re situations where the wisest thing to do for everyone’s safety is to comply with the criminals. But if you’re armed and the opportunity presents itself, shoot the MF’s


----------



## Esdraelon (Dec 27, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> ALL armed robbers should also be called what they are: aspiring murderers. They are telling those people they WILL be murdered, if they do not do exactly what the assailant says.


And, too often, they start shooting the defenseless anyway.  It's a tough call but I hope I'd do the same as the employee.  I'll be amazed if he doesn't get fired though.


----------



## Esdraelon (Dec 27, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> At best, if reluctantly said, that's sociopathic.


He spent a lifetime leading men at the tip of the spear.  I don't think it's sociopathic within the context of being a professional warrior.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 27, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> 28-year-old Jahquille Kodarius Dubose was pronounced dead on the scene.



Well, that pretty much tells me all I need to know...




Otis Mayfield said:


> I don't know if I would've shot the robber.
> 
> First off, it's two gunmen against you. That's not good odds.
> 
> ...



Businesses are insured for such things. In such an instance, hand over the money. The shitty part is that animal scum like Jahquille have been known to kill after they get what they want.

But, yeah, one less scumbag in the world. Kudos to the employee...


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Dec 27, 2021)

Do an internet search on "pizza delivery man murdered" and see how many stories pop up.
That is a risky job.


----------



## Esdraelon (Dec 27, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Yep....
> 7 people murdered after fully complying with the robbers...
> 
> 
> ...


And the people of IL. are STILL feeding, clothing, housing, and providing this scum with health care.  They should have been dispatched with a round to the base of the skull as soon as the trial was over.  Hell, even THAT is too merciful.  They should have been hung, publicly, and public outrage be damned.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Dec 27, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I imagine that comparison makes good sense, to a person who is as terrified of a scary, random brown person 1000 miles away as they are of a gun in their face. I will leave you to it.


/——/ WTF is that supposed to mean?


----------



## BlackSand (Dec 27, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> ...
> 
> I don't know if I would've shot the robber.
> 
> ...


.

You do not know the state of either alleged assailant.
There is no guarantee the assailants won't shoot you anyway, like has happened several times.
If a person feels their life is in immediate danger, and they have the means to defend themselves ... They should do so.

*Gun owners have an obligation to avoid unnecessary risks and make it home to their loved ones.*

However ... That does include actually making it home, if someone else sticks a gun in your face.
*It's just as possible the employee saved everyone else's life when he killed the assailant.*

It would be wiser to inform any prospective armed robbers of the obvious danger in trying to rob a pizza joint.
Just Google how many robbers have been shot at Dominoes, Pizza Hut or wherever ... 

.​


----------



## Man of Ethics (Dec 28, 2021)

There are about 200 to 300 justifiable homicides per year in USA.  Here.

Each year in USA there are over 10,000 criminal homicides and over 20,000 suicides by guns.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 28, 2021)

Relative Ethics said:


> There are about 200 to 300 justifiable homicides per year in USA.  Here.
> 
> Each year in USA there are over 10,000 criminal homicides and over 20,000 suicides by guns.




And each year, according to the Centers for Disease Control, Americans use their legal guns 1.1 million times to stop rapes, robberies, murders, stabbings, beatings, saving police officers and stopping mass public shootings......

The justifiable homicide scam you guys pull is just criminals too stupid to stop attacking an innocent victim who happens to have a gun....the smarter ones run away, surrender or are lucky and just get wounded....

Of the 10,258 gun murders in the U.S. in 2019....70-80% of the victims are criminals engaged in the criminal lifestyle...of the rest, the vast majority are the friends and family of the criminals caught in the crossfire...


----------



## Man of Ethics (Dec 28, 2021)

2aguy said:


> And each year, according to the Centers for Disease Control, Americans use their legal guns 1.1 million times to stop rapes, robberies, murders, stabbings, beatings, saving police officers and stopping mass public shootings......


I do not know.  That sounds very unrealistic given the low number of justifiable homicides.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 28, 2021)

Relative Ethics said:


> I do not know.  That sounds very unrealistic given the low number of justifiable homicides.




Normal human beings do not want to kill anyone, even criminals. They simply want the criminal to stop attacking them...when they runaway, surrender, the normal humand doesn't kill them anyway......


----------



## Man of Ethics (Dec 28, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Normal human beings do not want to kill anyone, even criminals. They simply want the criminal to stop attacking them...when they runaway, surrender, the normal humand doesn't kill them anyway......


Many criminals would not surrender.  They are broken and mostly severely addicted people.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 28, 2021)

Relative Ethics said:


> Many criminals would not surrender.  They are broken and mostly severely addicted people.




And those would be about 235 a year......and they are stopped by bullets.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 28, 2021)

Relative Ethics said:


> Each year in USA there are over 10,000 criminal homicides and over 20,000 suicides by guns.


And at least 100,000 defensive gun uses.


----------



## Woodznutz (Aug 2, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I imagine that comparison makes good sense, to a person who is as terrified of a scary, random brown person 1000 miles away as they are of a gun in their face. I will leave you to it.


That random brown person is on his way to your city as we speak.


----------



## Woodznutz (Aug 2, 2022)

2aguy said:


> My policy would be give them the money...but growing up in Illinois I remember the Browns Chicken massacre, where they robbed the store, marched the employees into a cooler and murdered all of them.....
> 
> 7 Employees murdered......
> 
> ...


I would respond at the first opportunity. I have missed too many deer by waiting for the perfect shot.


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 2, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> BOLIVAR, Tenn. – A Bolivar Domino’s was closed Thursday, hours after police say an armed robber was shot and killed by a store employee.
> 
> Bolivar Police said two men tried to hold up the restaurant on South Porter Street just before midnight.
> 
> ...


I would have shot him.


----------



## Centaur (Aug 2, 2022)

Honestly, why would anyone rob a Domino's Pizza?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 3, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Jahquille Kodarius Dubose


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 3, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> random brown person 1000 miles away


1000 miles away?  

Only after being bussed to DC


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 3, 2022)

Centaur said:


> Honestly, why would anyone rob a Domino's Pizza?


/----/ At least rob a small family-run pizzeria in Brooklyn, where the pizza actually tastes good.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 3, 2022)

Obituary for Jah'Quille (Boo30) Dubose | Dixie Funeral Homes
					

Share memories & support the family




					www.dixiefuneralhome.com
				








_Jah’Quille Kodarius Dubose was born July 15, 1993 to Patricia Brown and Earl Dubose. He departed his life on December 9, 2021 in Bolivar, TN. Jah’Quille confessed a hope in Christ at an early age._


----------

